# can bee sting reaction travel?



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Last evening I got stung on the scalp by an angry honey bee. It hurt like the dickens for a few minutes, but was better pretty quickly. 

This morning my right temple was sore, and this afternoon, my right eyelid has begun to swell. So I'm thinking it could be one of two things. The first thought was the sting. Is it possible for the reaction to "travel" like that?

If not, my other thought is the new glasses I bought, mail order yesterday, which came from China. I'm wearing my old ones til this clears up, just in case.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you get the stinger out?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, I came straight in, and DH got the stinger out for me, and put honey on it (because he'd heard at the bee meeting that was the thing to do.)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you have any Benedryl to take? You may be having an allergic episode. Keep a cold compress on that eye. If it worsens...get to a Dr.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

No the sting will not travel, but it can cause a systemic allergic reaction that can be fatal. It's not something to mess around with. Take Benedryl as suggested and get thee to a dr. If you experience any abnormal heart rates or trouble breathing, call an ambulance.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with the above advice. Don't mess around with it. At least call your Dr. and tell him what's happening if it doesn't get better.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

It's not severe, just a slight swelling. It feels as if I'm getting pinkeye, but I don't think that's it.

I did remember something else while I was doing chores, that I think might be the real problem. After DH scraped out the stinger, he put honey on it, because someone at his bee group had told him that worked better than baking soda paste. Then later, of course, I had a little honey drip into that eye, right where it is bothering me now, and it burned at the time. Not for long, so I forgot about it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hope you are better today.
If not, or it has worsened.......Please call your Dr. or go in. Serious stuff.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been stung hundreds of times if not more but sometimes when I get stung I swell up in the impacted area. There will be additional (minor) swelling and pain sometimes in the join or any sensitive locations upwards from that sting site. Usually takes about 4-5 days to go away. I've become a connoisseur of bee stings over the past three years. I've never been able to determine though why the occasional reaction when I get stung when other times I'll be stung a half dozen times with no reaction or even any lingering pain.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

The eye is swollen about half shut this morning, so I am going in to the doctor in another hour. DH says the eye would be "upwards" of the sting on my head, since it is toward the heart. So perhaps it is the sting.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

So what did the doctor say?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Doctor thought the bee sting caused the eye swelling, but wasn't concerned about it. He told me to keep taking the antihistamines.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad it wasn't something severe.

Two years ago I got stung on the TESTICLE. After that, all other bee stings were a cake walk.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ernie---- OWWWWWWW I guess so...... BTW.....TMI!!!! LOL!!!!


----------

